# Business name



## jessica1304 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hiya!

I know you get these topics a lot, and I have been reading most of it but I'm stuck on something that I would like your opinion/feedback on.

The best way to go for a photography business name is using your own name, and I wouldn't mind going for my own name but my surname is very ... dutch and since I live in the UK I don't want to use my surname because most people can't pronounce it/write it.

My full name is Jessica van Leeuwen and I think Jessica is a bit too common to just use that. Any ideas/feedback apart from just Jessica or JVL?

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2015)

"Wooden Shoes Photography"?

What sort of work do you do?


----------



## jessica1304 (Jun 26, 2015)

Haha woodenshoestulipsandwindmills photography!

I do mostly newborns and would like to do weddings as well in the future.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jun 26, 2015)

JessVL Photography or JVL Photo?

I personally like Wack-a-Mole Images


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 26, 2015)

Photography by Jess.

You could always incorporate a canadian domain name too - such as http://photographybyjessi.ca/

idk - just throwing a couple of things out.


----------



## jessica1304 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate that you're thinking with me. Will definitely keep it all in mind. Will probably go for a UK domain since I want to try and gain more customers within the UK.


----------



## waday (Jun 26, 2015)

I kind of like JvL Photography. It has nice flow to it...


----------

